

Calculating Bitcoin Arbitrage Profit - heynk
http://hankstoever.com/posts/14-Calculating-Bitcoin-Arbitrage-Profit

======
RationPhantoms
I can't really agree with your findings. I still think the largest hindrance
to taking advantage of the arbitrage is the international wire transfer fees
that coincide with transferring money into the exchanges.

Mt. Gox - Astro-based deposits. Not available for US customers. Kraken (US
Based Exchange) - Still waiting on getting their licenses on a PER state
basis, until then digital currency can be bought or sold. CampBX (US Based
Exchange) - ACH withdrawal only after Dwolla dropped support, only other
options are personal checks (requires KYC verification)and money orders which
require 4 days for completion. Their volume is much too low for taking
advantage of arbitrage.

Coinbase is by far the easiest yet their trades take 4 days to complete if you
have a tier 1 account. On top of that they take 1% for every buy and sell of
Bitcoin and do not allow you to keep funds within the coin base platform hence
no ability to swap funds easily.

I've tried arbitrage but the structure is not there to take advantage
of...yet.

